# Just As We Suspected.....



## CDG (Oct 31, 2015)

Cats ARE neurotic and would try to kill you if they were any bigger

I fucking knew those furry little bastards had it in for us.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 31, 2015)

I seen a "grown man" put in the hospital by a house cat, once.  He asked for it. He tried to snare the cat to kill it. That was a lot of blood the dude lost.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 31, 2015)

We choose to call them "domesticated" when they are anything but that. Take a house cat that has been living in the house for 10 years and depending on its owners to feed and care for it. Put it outside for a couple days and it's stalking birds and any other prey it can because it wants to...not necessarily because it's hungry.

They aren't too far down the chain from their "big cat" cousins. The DNA is still there...they are predators.


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2015)

My cat was dropped on her head around a month old. She doesn't know how to cat, but still knows a laser pointer must be hunted to the ends of the earth.

Cats are assholes and I like them more than I like most people


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 31, 2015)

There is something captivating about the big cats, I just love them for what they are. They are on par with their aquatic counterpart, the Great White Shark. I would have loved to have raised one of the big cats, a Bengal Tiger would have been perfect. The trick would be knowing if and when one is seen for prey. One thing would be clear, the big cat is always the boss. That said, it is easier to accept the fact that cats allow you to live with them, believe it or not that is the way it is. You can put litter boxes where ever you want, felines will shit and piss where ever they want. Same holds true for those cute carpet covered claw thingies, felines will use their claws where ever they choose.

There is a Zoo in Natural Bridge, Va. A few years ago they had a couple of Tiger cubs. you could pony up a few bucks, and have your picture taken with a tiger cub on your lap. Young, and cute as they were, they had the jungle growl down pat when they got pissed. It was remarkable to hear such a clear, deep, primal warning come from the cub on your lap.


----------



## Dame (Oct 31, 2015)

Was never a cat person. The only time I thought about having a cat as a pet was when I considered one of the medium cats. Decided against it as I couldn't really trust them.





And no, that is not me.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 1, 2015)

I'd love a Bengal or Savannah, but I don't want an F1 cat. I'd like a couple more generations in the line. 

That, and if I'm going to drop that kind of cash, there's cooler things/peeps to spend it on.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 1, 2015)

Dame said:


> And no, that is not me.



Sure it isn't... fanta pants...


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 1, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> There is something captivating about the big cats, I just love them for what they are. They are on par with their aquatic counterpart, the Great White Shark. I would have loved to have raised one of the big cats, a Bengal Tiger would have been perfect. The trick would be knowing if and when one is seen for prey. One thing would be clear, the big cat is always the boss. That said, it is easier to accept the fact that cats allow you to live with them, believe it or not that is the way it is. You can put litter boxes where ever you want, felines will shit and piss where ever they want. Same holds true for those cute carpet covered claw thingies, felines will use their claws where ever they choose.
> 
> There is a Zoo in Natural Bridge, Va. A few years ago they had a couple of Tiger cubs. you could pony up a few bucks, and have your picture taken with a tiger cub on your lap. Young, and cute as they were, they had the jungle growl down pat when they got pissed. It was remarkable to hear such a clear, deep, primal warning come from the cub on your lap.



big cats and birds of prey are two of nature's creations that I truly find awe inspiring... If they're hunting, by the time the prey knows they're there its too late.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 1, 2015)

Agoge said:


> We choose to call them "domesticated" when they are anything but that. Take a house cat that has been living in the house for 10 years and depending on its owners to feed and care for it. Put it outside for a couple days and it's stalking birds and any other prey it can because it wants to...not necessarily because it's hungry.
> 
> They aren't too far down the chain from their "big cat" cousins. The DNA is still there...they are predators.



Cats are cool if you let them express their hatred and vengeance on the outside world. Our cat spends about 60% of the time outside,  she then is quite sweet when she comes inside.


----------



## Dame (Nov 1, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> Sure it isn't... fanta pants...




LOL. Watch it, you. Or I won't be sending any more humanitarian aid your way.


----------

